# How to deal with Acne effectively



## Bowzer23 (Oct 31, 2015)

After running 4 cycles the biggest problem for me has been acne which becomes insane during PCT and beyond.

I search and search and I see some rough guideline such as "shower twice a day" and "use benzoyl peroxide". Im looking for details on the best way to do this.

What has been effective for you? If you use a product such as benzoyl peroxide, what is your regimen? do you use it before AND after the gym. Before Bed? When you wake up? 

One thing ive noticed recently is if I wear a long sleeve under armor I don't break out as badly.


----------



## Megatron28 (Oct 31, 2015)

Do you use an AI when cycling?


----------



## Bowzer23 (Oct 31, 2015)

I have one on hand but the acne becomes really bad during PCT and beyond. Could using one during the cycle help? Letrozole is what I have


----------



## Megatron28 (Oct 31, 2015)

High E2 is known to cause acne.  I woukd get blood work your next cycle and see where your E2 is at.  Then an AI can be used if needed.  I don't know you body fat % or the magnitude of your cycles to be able to tell if you would likely need an AI or not.

Letro is a poor choice for an AI.  Arimidex or Aromasin are better for most cycles unless you are running massive doses of AAS.


----------



## Bowzer23 (Oct 31, 2015)

Megatron28 said:


> High E2 is known to cause acne.  I woukd get blood work your next cycle and see where your E2 is at.  Then an AI can be used if needed.  I don't know you body fat % or the magnitude of your cycles to be able to tell if you would likely need an AI or not.
> 
> Letro is a poor choice for an AI.  Arimidex or Aromasin are better for most cycles unless you are running massive doses of AAS.



Interesting advice I think im going to do this. especially since ive read the letro can increase acne


----------



## trodizzle (Oct 31, 2015)

Bowzer23 said:


> After running 4 cycles the biggest problem for me has been acne which becomes insane during PCT and beyond.
> 
> I search and search and I see some rough guideline such as "shower twice a day" and "use benzoyl peroxide". Im looking for details on the best way to do this.
> 
> ...



Welcome to my world.
I have gotten really bad back acne, cystic over the last half year 
No soaps, creams, mouisurizers or antibiotics have helped
Saw a derm a few months ago and got a script for Accutane which is running me $10 per month
Things are looking up, finally. 

Suggestions...

Visit a derm
Shut your mouth about any TRT or AAS use
Cross your fingers.


----------



## stonetag (Oct 31, 2015)

Accutane is really the only answer for bad acne.


----------



## John Ziegler (Oct 31, 2015)

Start with what Mega said. Thats probably what is causing it. 

For whatrver reason you got it, to keep it clean try this set up.







[/IMG]






[/IMG]






[/IMG]


----------



## RustyShackelford (Oct 31, 2015)

I use panolxyl 10% benzole peroxide. My dermatologist said key is letting it set for several minutes before washing off. 
So I lather it up with a brush on my back in the shower and let it do its job for a few minutes.
I use it twice a day and Seems to be working well so far. 
It's $8 a tube at Walgreens and works for me. 
Good luck brother


----------



## Bowzer23 (Oct 31, 2015)

trodizzle said:


> Welcome to my world.
> I have gotten really bad back acne, cystic over the last half year
> No soaps, creams, mouisurizers or antibiotics have helped
> Saw a derm a few months ago and got a script for Accutane which is running me $10 per month
> ...



I want to go to a dermotlogist but im a big guy and I feel like its pretty clear im on something. also I don't know if I can be real with a doctor about everything


----------



## bvs (Oct 31, 2015)

Doxycycline has worked well for me. Start at 100mg every day and bump to 200mg if necessary.  I have used it before but i avoid accutane at all costs


----------



## John Ziegler (Oct 31, 2015)

Bowzer23 said:


> I want to go to a dermotlogist but im a big guy and I feel like its pretty clear im on something. also I don't know if I can be real with a doctor about everything



Before you go to the skin doctor get your bloodwork and make sure your E2 this and that is all dialed in. The last thing you need is another drug that might not address the culprit.


----------



## ToolSteel (Oct 31, 2015)

Bowzer23 said:


> I want to go to a dermotlogist but im a big guy and I feel like its pretty clear im on something. also I don't know if I can be real with a doctor about everything


You'd be surprised. Most people, even doctors, are oblivious. Unless you look like a mr O contender I doubt you'd have much of an issue.


----------



## trodizzle (Oct 31, 2015)

Bowzer23 said:


> I want to go to a dermotlogist but im a big guy and I feel like its pretty clear im on something. also I don't know if I can be real with a doctor about everything



Yeah, I'm def not all swole like some on here so me saying "naa doc, just hard work, not sure what's causing it" may be easier to buy when they look at me vs. some crazy jacked dude. Only other option would be to go UG for accutane (which can get expensive) or get a TRT/AAS friendly derm which may be a challenge.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Oct 31, 2015)

Control your estrogen is number one.


----------



## Bowzer23 (Oct 31, 2015)

Hey guys im leaning towards arimidex or aromisn but some of the posts I see about it on the net, people are saying it made it worse. not sure if they are accurate, ive never taken an a.i on cycle yet


----------



## Megatron28 (Oct 31, 2015)

Here is a study for you showing high E2 is correlated with severe acne.

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/m/pubmed/1401498/


----------



## Milo (Oct 31, 2015)

Tanning bed does wonders for acne.


----------



## conan (Nov 1, 2015)

I'm in the same boat and so far I've found nothing to help the situation.  Some compounds are worse than others for me, tren being the worst.  I get acne on my face, back, chest, shoulders, but have a hard time justifying Accutane because of how harsh it is.

Looking like you lift, with acne everywhere, especially on your face, is pretty much a give away.  Or at least in my head it is.


----------



## medulla oblongata (Nov 20, 2015)

I've personally found that no over the counter medication helps with steroid related acne. As stated having your estrogen in check helps. I think a lot of people might get the impression that an AI could make acne worse because they use it when acne has already started, and the steroids are just building up to a higher concentration in there system. So they mistake that effect as the AI making the acne worse.


----------



## BiologicalChemist (Nov 20, 2015)

Bowzer23 said:


> After running 4 cycles the biggest problem for me has been acne which becomes insane during PCT and beyond.
> 
> I search and search and I see some rough guideline such as "shower twice a day" and "use benzoyl peroxide". Im looking for details on the best way to do this.
> 
> ...




Acne has A LOT to do with genetics. I have struggled with it too. People who are prone will only struggle with it more when using AAS (obviously). Over the years I've managed to control my acne very effectively. Assuming you use proper hygiene on a regular basis. What works for me is:

Oral doxycycline 50-100mg daily (antibiotic) --> derm. allows me to run longterm at low dose no sides (I also take 25-50billion 10 strain pre+probiotics daily)

Pre-shower (A.M. & P.M) Leave all on for 3-5 mins --> salicylic acid pads .05% with aloe + Cetaphil anti-bacterial bar + 2.5% benzoyl peroxide oil free cleanser by AcneFree

Post Shower (A.M. & P.M):
Cerave moisturizer lotion 2x a day
Topical clindamyacin phosphate gel1% (antibiotic) 2x a day 
Topical benzoyl peroxide micronized gel 10% (not too much!)

Last resort is Accutane which I have on hand but haven't need to use in the past 3 years using this regimen.

I notice my acne does flare when changing doses of test or any compound, consistency is key including estrogen levels like others said. So always take an ai (like aromasin). Goodluck.


----------



## NicoKiraly (Nov 28, 2015)

cocoa butter works well, I found tanning reduced my acne surprisingly a lot. you can try that as well.


----------



## Night_Wing (Dec 2, 2015)

Milo said:


> Tanning bed does wonders for acne.



I second that, went on a cruise and my shoulders and back got burned. When the skin peeled my acne and acne spots from cycle were gone and cleared up.


----------



## Yaya (Dec 2, 2015)

A pro bodybuilder once told me that decitin the baby rash shit works wonders


----------



## goodfella (Dec 5, 2015)

Nizoral Shampoo drys scene up in a day or two for me. Great to have if you can find some


----------

